# Células o módulos de Peltier, variación de temperatura



## charlyled

Estoy realizando mi proyecto sobre el tema y la verdad es que me he documentado bastante, y el caso es que no he debido de entender algún concepto ya que como ya sabréis el peltier puede alcanzar una variación de temperatura entre la cara caliente y la cara fría máxima, por ejemplo 70 ºC.

El caso es que si yo quiero alcanzar una temperatura determinada en la cara fría (ya sea para enfriar o calentar dada la bidireccionalidad del componente) no se que corriente debo hacer pasar por este. Tras revisar varios datasheet he observado que hay varias curvas en las que se muestra la variación de temperatura en función del voltaje, de la corriente o incluso del calor disipado, pero cualquiera de estas curvas me sirve si considero fija la temperatura en una de las caras...

En resumen que si yo quiero fijar una temperatura en la cara fría del peltier al final como lo hago? ¿fijando la temperatura en la cara caliente con la ayuda de un disipador asistido con un ventilador?, es un poco retorcido no?

PD: Para realizar el control de temperatura utilizo un integrado que me servirá para sensar la temperatura ambiente en la cara fría, que a su vez mediante un microcontrolador dará una consigna a una fuente de tensión regulable que será la encargada de alimentar el peltier.

Muchas gracias de antemano a todos y lo siento si me he expresado de forma confusa en alguno de los puntos, ante cualquier duda díganmelo.

Un saludo a la comunidad, siempre de gran utilidad.


----------



## penrico

He tenido la suerte de usar celdas peltier, y entender como funcionan. Así que voy a tratar de responder tu pregunta:

          ¿Cuanta corriente es necesaria para llevar a una cierta temperatura?. Lo primero que debes entender que temperatura está directamente asociado con potencia. Si hay algo que está caliente, es porque algo está generando potencia y lo está calentando. Ahí está la clave. Tienes que saber cuanta potencia está liberando lo que está calentado la cosa que queréis enfriar. Luego, para que tu celda peltier lo enfríe, la potencia que tiene que tener la celda, tiene que ser obligatoriamente mayor que la potencia que está calentando. Si no es así, no va a enfriar nada, si no que va a terminar tu celda calentándose del lado caliente por arriba de la temperatura máxima. 

     Por ejemplo, si tu generador de calor tiene 5W de potencia, tu celda peltier tiene que ser de 8W o más, por lo menos.

       Luego, si tu celda peltier es de 15V, y de 8W, por ejemplo, la corriente que vas a necesitar en los 15V será de casi 533mA.

        Otra cosa muy importante: La celda peltier, no es que haga magia ni nada por el estilo. Lo que hace, es conducir la potencia del dispositivo que estás queriendo enfriar, desde el lado frío al lado caliente. Además, la celda peltier posee su propia potencia que también la intentará poner sobre el lado caliente. Por ende, esto significa que la celda peltier, tendrá sobre el lado caliente, la suma de las dos potencias: 5W+ 8W. Esas potencias, las tenes que disipar al ambiente. Por ello, tenes que poner si o sí un buen disipador y un cooler del lado caliente que saque el calor de ese lado. Si no, se comienza a calentar el lado caliente, y el salto térmico entre el lado caliente y el lado frío se mantiene. Por lo tanto, se te termina calentando el lado frío.

        Ahora, si lo que queréis enfriar no tiene potencia, como puede ser el caso de una heladerita. La celda peltier, terminará si o si enfriando lo que le pongas. No importa cuanta potencia, lo que cambiará, será la velocidad que tomará para realizar el enfriamiento.

 Espero haber aclarado alguna de tus dudas.


----------



## charlyled

Ok, muchas gracias por la información, tu respuesta está acorde con lo que tenía entendido sobre el peltier, el caso es que el elemento a enfriar es un LED, y realmente no se cuanta potencia va a disipar en calor (podría intuir que será la gran mayoría de la potencia consumida por el dispositivo), el problema es que de esta forma perdería algo de precisión en el control y dado que el propósito del proyecto es la caracterización del LED, en función de varios parámetros no podría realizar esta aproximación, para que te hagas una idea este proyecto es una parte de uno más global, que será capaz de variar la corriente del led (manteniendo cte la temperatura) y vicebersa y otras caracterizaciones más.

El caso es que he pensado que tampoco necesito realmente saber las temperaturas en sí (sólo el rango de trabajo), ya que el control de temperatura lo voy a realizar con otro integrado que a su vez controlará la fuente DC regulada, es decir, que necesito más friio le doy más chicha a la fuente, que necesito menos pues menos chicha... y al final la precisión del control dependerá del microcontrolador y de la fuente que diseñe. 
¿Que te parece la idea?, tiene buena pinta no?.

Enlazando con el tema y sin propósito de abusar de tu amabilidad quería preguntarte por una sugerencia sobre la fuente regulada, el caso es que los diseños que he manejado son para manejar la regulación mediante sistemas mecánicos como potenciómetros o swiches, pero en mi caso como te he dicho voy a utilizar un microcontrolador, entonces he pensado en diseñar la fuente con tiristores (en vez del clásico puente de diodos) y manejar el disparo de estos mediante el micro, pero claro me surgen problemas como la independencia de masas, o los tiempos muertos que provoco si no coloco un diodo en antiparalelo (además del que por sí llevan normalmente los propios tiristores), y claro si obro así quizás tenga problemas con la disipación del calor de la fuente (que irá montada físicamente en otra disposición diferente al sistema peltier) e incluso podría tener problemas de tamaño.... nose quizás son demasiadas dudas, pero agradecería tu opinión sobre el tema.

Nuevamente muchas gracias, un cordial saludo.


----------



## penrico

Te recomiendo que para la fuente, uses un transistor MOSFET, y controles la cantidad de energía que le vas a dar a la celda, mediante PWM, el cual te lo da directamente el microcontrolador. Así, el MOSFET va a disipar una potencia mínima y te asegurás una muy buena regulación en la carga. 

No es necesario que filtres el PWM, ya que la misma celda, que controla temperatura hará el trabajo del filtro pasabajos y llegará a la temperatura promedio dependiendo del ciclo últil del PWM que estés colocando.


----------



## DOSMETROS

OK , si te sirve para redondear los *buenísimos* datos de Pernico, funciona *exactamente* como una "bomba de calor" o "bomba de frio" reales , ya que es reversible.

Solo bombean calor (sumado al calor propio generado por la bomba). . . PERO ESE CALOR DEBE IR A ALGÚN LADO , o sea disipador + ventilador obligado sinó se queman.

Y necesitás la potencia necesaria para lograrlo.

Saludos !


----------



## saraa

hola buenas noches¡¡¡
Estoy trabajando con la celula peltier y se me han presentado varios problemas y aun no se como solucionarlos me podrían ayudar¡¡ .bueno unos de los problemas es el control de la temperatura, se calienta demasiado que el calor le gana al frio, ya utilice disipadores grandes y ventiladores pero no enfría lo suficiente la célula es de 12v y 90watts,le he puesto resistencias para limitar la corriente pero no han funcionado se calienta mucho.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Necesitás un enorme disipador con un muy buen ventilador para disipar esos 90 Watts !

Poné fotos a ver que tal 

Saludos !


----------



## octavio2

No hagas mucho caso de la potencia nominal que indica el fabricante,si la celula peltier es de 12v obtendras mejores resultados entre 2 y 6 voltios.La celula peltier es como una resistencia,si doblas la intensidad el calor generado se multiplica por 4 pero solo bombea el doble de calor.
Tambien debes poner pasta termica entre la celula y el radiador para minimizar todo lo posible la resistencia termica.Y lo mas importante: no la conectes al reves,porque entonces calentara en vez de enfriar.


----------



## saraa

octavio2 dijo:


> No hagas mucho caso de la potencia nominal que indica el fabricante,si la celula peltier es de 12v obtendras mejores resultados entre 2 y 6 voltios.La celula peltier es como una resistencia,si doblas la intensidad el calor generado se multiplica por 4 pero solo bombea el doble de calor.
> Tambien debes poner pasta termica entre la celula y el radiador para minimizar todo lo posible la resistencia termica.Y lo mas importante: no la conectes al reves,porque entonces calentara en vez de enfriar.



gracias por tu respuesta.el objetivo que tengo es hacer que la célula enfrié lo mas que se pueda,ya lo probamos con 6 volts pero enfría muy lento,he visto varios vídeos de las células y hay algunas que  hacen escarcha¡¡ tienes alguna idea de como lograr eso??? tengo 2 células pensaba en poner las dos caras que enfrían juntas y en medio de ellas un disipador para así aumentar la potencia frigorífica y en las caras calientes otros disipadores,crees que estaría bien??


----------



## octavio2

Se puede hacer hielo con una sola si evitas que el lado caliente pase de 30 grados,prueba a usar pasta termica y a sumergir el radiador en agua fresca.Con 5 voltios deberia hacer hielo,si metes mas potencia solo conseguiras calentar mas el radiador.Si no obtienes buenos resultados con una placa tampoco lo haras con dos.Ademas la segunda celda deberia ser al menos 4 veces mas potente que la primera.Si no te funciona,pon una foto con el montaje.


----------



## aquileslor

No se el uso que le quieres dar. Yo he usado frigistores de 4v y he llegado hasta 20 grados bajo cero, pero en lugar del disipador le he construido un sistema de circulación de agua corriente. Es lo mas eficiente que he encontrado. Fijate que ya hasta en las computadoras se está utilizando el sistema de circulación de agua o refrigerante.


----------



## saraa

octavio2 dijo:


> Se puede hacer hielo con una sola si evitas que el lado caliente pase de 30 grados,prueba a usar pasta termica y a sumergir el radiador en agua fresca.Con 5 voltios deberia hacer hielo,si metes mas potencia solo conseguiras calentar mas el radiador.Si no obtienes buenos resultados con una placa tampoco lo haras con dos.Ademas la segunda celda deberia ser al menos 4 veces mas potente que la primera.Si no te funciona,pon una foto con el montaje.



esta bien, así la probare,la pila ala que lo conectare es de 12volts(la de el automovil),lo voy a reducir a 5volts solo falta algo,para que pueda variar la temperatura fría,que tipo de control me recomiendas?





aquileslor dijo:


> No se el uso que le quieres dar. Yo he usado frigistores de 4v y he llegado hasta 20 grados bajo cero, pero en lugar del disipador le he construido un sistema de circulación de agua corriente. Es lo mas eficiente que he encontrado. Fijate que ya hasta en las computadoras se está utilizando el sistema de circulación de agua o refrigerante.



lo que quiero hacer es un tipo clima,pero se ha dificultado el control de temperatura,cuando conecto las células ya con los disipadores uno de cada lado,el calor le gana al frió y si reduzco mucho la corriente, casi no enfría.


----------



## aquileslor

El disipador de calor debe ser enorme y el del frio chico, pues el rendimiento de los frigistores es bajísimo.
Producen mucho calor y poco frio. Además necesitas una buena aislación térmica entre uno y otro. Yo uso telgopor.


----------



## octavio2

saraa dijo:


> esta bien, así la probare,la pila ala que lo conectare es de 12volts(la de el automovil),lo voy a reducir a 5volts solo falta algo,para que pueda variar la temperatura fría,que tipo de control me recomiendas?
> .


si tienes 2 o 3 celulas peltier iguales,puedes conectarlas en serie y asi te ahorras el convertidor de corriente.
Si sabes electronica te recomiendo un regulador electrónico 
puedes usar un diodo como sensor,y un microcontrolador con adc para leer el diodo y pwm para regular la potencia.


----------



## saraa

Lo arme como me dijiste¡¡ conecte primero una celda a 5 volts con amperes con sus dos disipadores,la cara caliente llego a 23grados y la cara fría bajo hasta 10grados¡¡ intente con varios voltajes desde 2 hasta 6 volts,y donde mejor enfriaba fue en los 5v,si quiero que llegue hasta cero grados,tengo que aumentar la corriente?? puedo usar los mosfet de potencia  para controlar la corriente???


----------



## octavio2

saraa dijo:


> la cara caliente llego a 23grados y la cara fría bajo hasta 10grados¡¡


Hay algo que falla ,deberia enfriar mucho mas,o la celula peltier es mala o algo esta mal en el montaje,si pones una foto a lo mejor vemos el fallo.Si,los mosfets de potencia estan hechos para estas cosas de potencia ,pero necesitas un convertidor dc-dc ,si le aplicas directamente pulsos de 12v el rendimiento sera mas bajo.


----------



## Sebastian1989

Hola, actualmente yo estoy usando unos módulos peltier para enfriar o congelar un liquido por lo que creo que te puedo orientar un poco.

Lo primero que debemos saber es que modulo estas usando para leer su hoja de datos y ver bien sus características eléctricas y térmicas, te dejo un link con varios modelos para ver si identificas el tuyo.
http://www.bkbelectronics.com/pdf files/TEC1-127120-50.pdf

Lo otro que debes saber es que yo no estoy de acuerdo con los que dicen que hay que alimentarlos con 5V mas o menos ya que yo he trabajado con los peltier modelo tec1-12706, tec1-12709 y tec1-12715 y en todos estos he observado y medido que la diferencia de temperatura máxima se encuentra con la corriente máxima, esto se debe a que el peltier esta siempre absorbiendo calor del aire, te dejo un link a una hoja de datos que tiene algunos gráficos.
http://www.hebeiltd.com.cn/peltier.datasheet/TEC1-12706.pdf
Los tres modelos de peltier que te nombre funcionan a máximo 15.4V pero lógicamente nunca es recomendable acercarse a los limites máximos por lo que yo los alimento con 12V o 13.8V.

Por ultimo pero no menos importante es el disipador, el disipador tiene que ser capaz de transferir el calor generado por el peltier al aire para que la temperatura de la cara caliente sea la menor posible, para el modelo tec1-12706 te sirve un disipador de pentium 4 pero para los otros necesitas algo mas grande, yo para el tec1-12715 uso este:http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6728 .
Siempre recuerda poner la pasta térmica entre el modulo peltier y el disipador.

Una vez que tenga el peltier con un buen disipador y alimentado con el voltaje correcto este empezara a enfriar a lo tonto y dependiendo del modelo podrás obtener obtener varios grados bajo cero.

Para el control de temperatura habría que saber la precisión que tu necesitas ya que por ejemplo el primer circuito de control de temperatura que hice fue con unos operacionales y un lm35 y para la salida de potencia use un mosfet, este circuito tenia una histeresis de 2°C app. y con un potenciometro ajustaba la temperatura a la que debía llegar. Si necesitas mayor precisión puedes usar un microcontrolador y con una salida PWM tener implementado un PID. 

Espero que algo de esta info. te ayude.


----------



## saraa

Sebastian1989 dijo:


> Hola, actualmente yo estoy usando unos módulos peltier para enfriar o congelar un liquido por lo que creo que te puedo orientar un poco.
> 
> Lo primero que debemos saber es que modulo estas usando para leer su hoja de datos y ver bien sus características eléctricas y térmicas, te dejo un link con varios modelos para ver si identificas el tuyo.
> http://www.bkbelectronics.com/pdf files/TEC1-127120-50.pdf
> 
> Lo otro que debes saber es que yo no estoy de acuerdo con los que dicen que hay que alimentarlos con 5V mas o menos ya que yo he trabajado con los peltier modelo tec1-12706, tec1-12709 y tec1-12715 y en todos estos he observado y medido que la diferencia de temperatura máxima se encuentra con la corriente máxima, esto se debe a que el peltier esta siempre absorbiendo calor del aire, te dejo un link a una hoja de datos que tiene algunos gráficos.
> http://www.hebeiltd.com.cn/peltier.datasheet/TEC1-12706.pdf
> Los tres modelos de peltier que te nombre funcionan a máximo 15.4V pero lógicamente nunca es recomendable acercarse a los limites máximos por lo que yo los alimento con 12V o 13.8V.
> 
> Por ultimo pero no menos importante es el disipador, el disipador tiene que ser capaz de transferir el calor generado por el peltier al aire para que la temperatura de la cara caliente sea la menor posible, para el modelo tec1-12706 te sirve un disipador de pentium 4 pero para los otros necesitas algo mas grande, yo para el tec1-12715 uso este:http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6728 .
> Siempre recuerda poner la pasta térmica entre el modulo peltier y el disipador.
> 
> Una vez que tenga el peltier con un buen disipador y alimentado con el voltaje correcto este empezara a enfriar a lo tonto y dependiendo del modelo podrás obtener obtener varios grados bajo cero.
> 
> Para el control de temperatura habría que saber la precisión que tu necesitas ya que por ejemplo el primer circuito de control de temperatura que hice fue con unos operacionales y un lm35 y para la salida de potencia use un mosfet, este circuito tenia una histeresis de 2°C app. y con un potenciometro ajustaba la temperatura a la que debía llegar. Si necesitas mayor precisión puedes usar un microcontrolador y con una salida PWM tener implementado un PID.
> 
> Espero que algo de esta info. te ayude.



holaa¡¡ buenas noches¡¡.
gracias por su respuesta,que bueno que me dijo de esos disipadores,la placa que estoy usando es tec1-12709 ,cuando la conencte a 12v con 7.5 apmeres,el calor le gano al frio,pero igual y fue porque no se disípo bien el calor,estuve preguntando por los disipadores y solamente estan en  mercado libre ,usted donde los compro?.encuanto ala temperarura no es tan importante la exactitud,con que la pueda regular esta muy bien,puedo usar cualquier cicuito de control de temperatura con los optocopladores y el lm35?? o cambia segun sean los valores de las variables a controlar ??


----------



## saraa

saraa dijo:


> holaa¡¡ buenas noches¡¡.
> gracias por su respuesta,que bueno que me dijo de esos disipadores,la placa que estoy usando es tec1-12709 ,cuando la conencte a 12v con 7.5 apmeres,el calor le gano al frio,pero igual y fue porque no se disípo bien el calor,estuve preguntando por los disipadores y solamente estan en  mercado libre ,usted donde los compro?.encuanto ala temperarura no es tan importante la exactitud,con que la pueda regular esta muy bien,puedo usar cualquier cicuito de control de temperatura con los optocopladores y el lm35?? o cambia segun sean los valores de las variables a controlar ??



  como te parece este circuito??


----------



## Sebastian1989

Los disipadores de pentium 4 los compre por mercadolibre.
El circuito que pusiste esta pensado para temperaturas altas y no tiene histeresis, ¿a que temperatura necesitas que llegue el peltier?


----------



## saraa

Sebastian1989 dijo:


> Los disipadores de pentium 4 los compre por mercadolibre.
> El circuito que pusiste esta pensado para temperaturas altas y no tiene histeresis, ¿a que temperatura necesitas que llegue el peltier?



bueno buscare otro,necesito que la cara fría llegue por lo menos a 5 grados.


----------



## aquileslor

Ya lo dije antes: el disipador de calor !!!enorme!!! o mucho ventilador. Y buena aislación térmica entre las dos caras. Ademas se venden ya preparadas para circulación de agua. ( Aunque yo me construí el dispositivo.) Con un poco de maña para las soldaduras con estaño podés construir una caja de cobre para adosarle el frigistor. Con todas las explicaciones que te dan puedes salir adelante, pero tienes que entender que esto lleva mucho de experimentación y maña. Mucha suerte.


----------



## saraa

aquileslor dijo:


> Ya lo dije antes: el disipador de calor !!!enorme!!! o mucho ventilador. Y buena aislación térmica entre las dos caras. Ademas se venden ya preparadas para circulación de agua. ( Aunque yo me construí el dispositivo.) Con un poco de maña para las soldaduras con estaño podés construir una caja de cobre para adosarle el frigistor. Con todas las explicaciones que te dan puedes salir adelante, pero tienes que entender que esto lleva mucho de experimentación y maña. Mucha suerte.



hola,ya tiene timepo que no escribia,ya lo arme con unos disipadores enormes y si enfria pero,se tarda en hacer escarcha.


----------



## aliyin

estoy en esto también,, es mi proyecto de fin de curso, tengo que hacer un sistemita de aire acondicionado para un vehiculo, lo tengo que hacer es investigar y construir un prototipo y demostrar si va funcionar o no, con pruebas y todo eso, pero... ahora tengo dos celas, para empezar solo voy a montar una celda, para saber mas o menos cuantos metros cúbicos consigo refrigerar por celda,, si alguien ya tiene esa información voy a agradecer si me la pasa.. amigos les voy a agradecer muchiiiisimo si me ayudan con estoo.!!!


----------



## djwash

aliyin dijo:


> estoy en esto también,, es mi proyecto de fin de curso, tengo que hacer un sistemita de aire acondicionado para un vehiculo, *lo tengo que hacer es investigar y construir un prototipo* y demostrar si va funcionar o no, con pruebas y todo eso, pero... ahora tengo dos celas, para empezar solo voy a montar una celda, para saber mas o menos cuantos metros cúbicos consigo refrigerar por celda,, si alguien ya tiene esa información voy a agradecer si me la pasa.. *amigos les voy a agradecer muchiiiisimo si me ayudan con estoo*.!!!










Lo que tienes que hacer esta en rojo, investigar y contruir un prototipo, luego que tengas algo hecho nos cuentas...


----------



## aquileslor

Con un frigistor de 4 x 4 cm podrás acondicionar el interior de un autito de juguete. Si eso es lo que querés, te puedo ayudar. Pero para un auto grande, necesitás por lo menos cien de esos. Y no te alcanzaría la carga de la batería ni el alternador...


----------



## djwash

La idea era que el probara y se sacara la duda el mismo, si las peltier le sirven para el proyecto...


----------



## aliyin

bueno,, estoy en eso ahora,, estoy haciendo la caracterización de las celdas para tratar de obtener de ellas el mayor rendimiento.  estoy pensando en que tal vez podría utilizar para enfriar agua y distribuir el agua fría mediante una serpentina por el auto.. bueno lo voy a probar y si no, voy a seguir intentando otras formas de refrigerar, si alguien tiene alguna otra idea, bienvenido sea,,!!! gracias 








djwash dijo:


> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/007/423/untitle.JPG
> 
> 
> Lo que tienes que hacer esta en rojo, investigar y contruir un prototipo, luego que tengas algo hecho nos cuentas...


----------



## Scooter

Pésima idea pasarlo a agua: Resumiendo cualquier sistema _"Cuanto mas lo tocas mas lo cagas"_ con perdón. Si algo no tiene potencia para mover algo y ponemos mas algos enmedio tendrá menos potencia aún.
Es decir, si cambias de aire a agua y luego otra vez a aire pierdes seguro, si cambias tres o cuatro veces mas perderás mas aún.
Si vas paseando un fluido frío por ahí, la superficie del tubo tiene la mala costumbre de condensar si sobrepasas el punto de rocío (siempre); tendrías unos cuantos goteros distribuidos por el coche. Si pones los focos fríos de intercambio con el aire en sitios conocidos la condensación la puedes evacuar porque sabes donde se produce.


El problema de los peltier es que tienen muy mal rendimiento y funcionará mucho peor que un equipo de compresión que tiene un COP mayor de la unidad, si a eso le añadimos un paso mas que es pasar de energía mecánica a eléctrica del alternador que también tiene pérdidas, peor aún, si lo pasas a agua, luego a cerveza, luego a vino y luego al aire otra vez, peorpeor aún.
Aunque parezca mentira un aire acondicionado de un coche puede tener 2000 frigorías/h con facilidad; es un espacio muy pequeño pero tiene muchas pérdidas. Para conseguir esa potencia en paneles peltier...
Números gordos:
2000fg/h = 2000kCal/h=8360kJ/h=2,32kJ/s=2,32kW de frío (o de calor negativo)
Así a bulto:
http://www.uweelectronic.de/images/.../thermoelectric_cooling_unit_A2A_380W_web.pdf
Con este gastas 340W para obtener 100~120W de frío, osea un COP de 0,3 mas o menos cuando una máquina de compresión supera la unidad.
Para obtener 2300W de frío, así a lo burro necesitas 20 o mas aparatitos de estos lo que suponen 6800W de electricidad, que a 12V son 566A.
Vale que todo esto son aproximaciones burdas, pero no, así como que no va a funcionar.

Con una máquina de compresión para obtener los 2,32kW necesitas no llega a 3CV del motor
Con paneles peltier suponiendo un rendimiento del alternador de un 85% necesitarías 8000W que son 11CV perdidos del motor. Aparte el alternador normal suele ser de unos 500W como mucho, necesitas uno DIECISÉIS veces mayor que no se si existe y no se si cabe en el motor, cambiar toda la instalación eléctrica con cables como el brazo de gordos etc.

Osea que hacer un aire acondicionado de un coche con módulos peltier es una SOLEMNE ESTUPIDEZ.

Se podría usar una máquina de absorción empleando el calor que se tira por el tubo de escape. Enegéticamente sería fantástica; total lo estás tirando. Una máquina de 7000fg/h de absorción consume 27W de electricidad mas o menos (el resto lo consume en calor, milagros no, gracias)
Pero como siempre llega la realidad y lo fastidia todo; es muy grande y voluminosa, pesa mucho, es delicado su punto de funcionamiento, necesita unos intercambiadores enormes para enfriar el agua y son desaforadamente caras. Osea que necesitas un remolque para ponerla, eso si, el frío es "gratis".

Resumiendo; usa una máquina de compresión, los ingenieros de VW, GM, toyota etc no son tontos ni han montado un complot para fastidiarnos y hacernos gastar tontamente.


----------



## carsi184

Estimados colegas quisiera contactar con tecnicos que hayan trabajado con modulos peltier ,
me interesa la climatizacion de  espacios con celulas peltier para acondicionamiento  de automoviles, tengo informacion para intercambiar y muchas dudas por aclarar.Espero sus comentarios.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Carsi184* , te movi al sitio adecuado , lee todo el post.

Saludos !


----------



## carsi184

Hola ,muchas gracias DOSMETROS , veamos si aqui en este sitio aparecen tecnicos interesados, no es una locura construir climatizadores termoelectricos  para autos, de hecho ya BSST(Amerigon), lo construyo, lo verdaderamente complicado es hacerlo con los modulos comerciales en el mercado , ya los autos hibridos y electricos estan experimentando con esto, quizas habria que buscar la mejor solucion y comenzar con 1KW de frio y luego ir subiendo.Les propongo hechen un vistazo en el sitio http://www.top-cool.eu/ donde esta empresa no solo propone , sino comercializa tambien estos enfriadores con una patente suya que consiguen COP=1 y superior con diferente configuraciones serie paralelo.
Espero comentarios.Saludos


----------



## Scooter

Claro, si el rendimiento se aproxima a la unidad aunque no lo supere como una máquina de compresión empieza a ser razonable.
En vehículos eléctricos o híbridos es una opción ya que habría que poner un motor para mover el compresor y el rendimiento del motor ya nos llevaría a otra cosa.


----------



## aquileslor

Scooter, me había gustado mas tu anterior explicación. ¿Pensaste que para enfriar un automóvil, que si se puede, habría que llevar en un camión los módulos con sus respectivos enormes disipadores? Este es el dilema de los frigistores. Son de muy bajo rendimiento por su construcción y el calor que generan es enorme comparado con el poco frio que generan. ( me van a decir que no generan frio, sino que extraen calor, lo que es cierto). Yo los uso frecuentemente, pero para aparatos científicos donde el frío mecesario, en watts es muy poco. Con un solo elemento he llegado a obtener mas de 30 grados bajo cero, pero enfriando la cara caliente con agua fría, como he dicho antes. Si queremos resolver esto, debemos pensar en como mejoramos el rendimiento de estos elementos y en esto deben trabajar en conjunto gente especializada en química y física en alto grado. Porque ya habría que trabajar en el nivel atómico y eso no es para cualquiera, además de contar con todos los laboratorios necesarios.


----------



## carsi184

Si tienen toda la razon sobre la baja eficiencia de los modulos , ya a nivel de laboratotio se ha logrado mejorar ZT que es la propiedad del material que al final determina el rendimiento, los modulos actuales tienen un ZT entre 0,7 y la unidad, pero con tecnologias como Quantum Well y thin film ya los reportes estan por ZT=2,4 , si ha eso le unimos las mejoras en la construccion del cooler termoelectrico, por ejemplo la patente de BSST llamada aislamiento termico en la direccion del flujo, se conjugan y entregan un rendimiento en enfriadores liquido-liquido y para pequeños delta T del orden de COP=2, por lo que solo queria llamar la atencion de uds , colegas , para notar que podemos construir enfriadores termoelectricos de mayor potencia que unos pocos watts, tratare de subirles un trabajo de BSST de un enfriador liquido´-liquido de 3500watts tremoelectrico , claro este no esta hecho con modulos sino con el material termoelectrico y la tecnologia de aislamiento termico en direccion del flujo.
saludos


----------



## Scooter

El segundo enlace habla de 2000W de frío y también de COP hasta un 200%, pues si ellos lo dicen verdad será. Me parece que es en condicione muy óptimas.
La información que yo tenía era mas próxima al enlace que yo puse que al siguiente tanto por mi como por los compañeros de trabajo que si que viven y controlan de máquinas térmicas; siempre me han dicho que el efecto peltier es muy poco eficiente y el sheebek menos eficiente aún.
En el enlace que pues se veian varios "cops" pero si lo poníamos en las condiciones de trabajo salía sobre 0,3. En el segundo caso pone el máximo, no habla de en que condiciones, me parece un tanto panfleto propagandístico, pero quien sabe.
En fin, de todos modos "la ciencia avanza que es una barbaridad"; si alguien hubiese hablado de los supercaps hace diez años lo hubiésemos tildado de loco de remate.
En cualquier caso supondría cambiar el alternador por uno de 2000W... si el vehículo es híbrido pues se podría mirar. Y es cierto, al igual que una máquina de absorción precisaría unos radiadores descomunales si se pretende llevar al peltier al punto óptimo igual nos encontramos en lo mismo.
De todos modos habrá que ver cuanto cuesta el superpeltier ese, los "normales" no son nada baratos.

Hay que pensar en W; no solo de grados vivimos...


----------



## carsi184

Las celdas peltier logran un cop aceptable pero solo para pequelos DeltaT , lei una vez que u enfriador peltier era tan bueno como lo es su disipador de calor, he visto tambien aolicaciones donde los tubos de calor se conjugan con los modulos peltier y se obtienen rendimientos aceptables, la empresa Sheetak en EE.UU  WWW.SHEETAK.COM      tiene una patente donde conjugan tubos de calor con capacitores termicos y diodos termicos y consiguen refrigeradores competitivos y estan trabajando con Delphi automotriz para un HVAC para autos con tecnologia peltier, les propongo hechen un vistazo.


----------



## aquileslor

Si. Tambien hay muchas cosas que quisiera hacer con nanotubos, pero donde los consigo, como los manejo y como los uso. Te lo doy como ejemplo. Es una tecnología, como ya dije, fuera del alcance de los aficionados. Con lo que logré hasta ahora me conformo porque es bastante.


----------



## carsi184

Hola ,colegas, estoy de vuelta con este tema, les propongo nos actualizemos en cuanto al rendimiento de estos modulos para ver q no es absolutamente imposible esta idea.

En general para deltaT entre 20 y 30 grados centigrados , y con enfriamiento liquido de la cara caliente se puede conseguir COP=1 , pero existen tecnicas como el aislamiento termico q lo pueden elevar hasta 1,5 , como ven un sistema q produzca 2kw de refrigeracion consumiria sobre 1300w , y en los sistemas clasicos de compresion a vapor el COP esta sobre los 1,8-2 , pero todo el q a probado lo q representa la carga de Aire acondicionado en el auto sabe q en la practica se siente q este lo carga mucho mas q solo un par de Kw de potencia del motor, lo q les digo con esta compraracion es tampoco estan los modulos para ser desechados solo por la baja eficiencia pues trabajandolos a solo 1/4 de su corriente maxima , con deltaT menor a 30 grados , logramos rendimientos comparables a sistemas mecanicos, agreguemos entonces las ventajas del enfriador de estado solido, sin partes mecanicas ,sin gases refrigerantes,menos peso,etc.


----------



## Scooter

A lo mejor tienes razón pero no veo que sea mas sencillo, con menos peso, con menos averías para unos cuantos kW, para potencias pequeñas puede ser. Neveras peltier averiadas he visto unas cuantas, y no se si el cop lo miden contando el gasto de los ventiladores o no.
A mi me interesaba mucho esta tecnología pero los datos que tengo actualmente me han hecho olvidarla un poco.


----------



## Tachenk

En la practica,.. llevo años con ellas y años haciendo, que no fabricando, enfriadores de agua, para acuarios.
Hoy por hoy, todavía les queda mucho, camino por recorrer, son todavía muy ineficientes comparadas con la tecnología de compresión de gases, siendo su unica ventaja el tamaño y el ruido (relativo).
Desde modificar las minifuentes de agua fria de 60W convirtiéndola a 120W, a propias, ypartiendo de cero de 270W. con tres Peltier de 90W. 
Estoy ha falta de construir una nueva con una sola Peltier de 500W  y por culpa de la dichosa fuente de alimentación de semejante potencia. Pues si, no vale una fuente tipica de 12V de 500 o 600 W. Se necesita una fuente de 15V y 40A y no son baratas. 
La que yo se hacer es la tradicional a la bruto  con trafo ,  , y las PWM  son muy caras y yo no se hacérmela. 
Un sistema Peltier  de enfriamiento, solamente se le saca el máximo jugo, que sigue siendo poco, si no se la lleva al maximo., es decir alimentada a 15V y dándole de comer todos los A. que necesita.
Por supuesto  que la cara caliente debe ir refrigerada por agua, cuanto mas fría el agua mejor, es decir, necesitamos otro refrigerador Peltier para enfriar la cara caliente, por lo menos en verano, porque un simple radiador enorme, en mi caso de 250 x200 Cmts. con cuatro ventiladores , no es suficiente, para enfriar. 
Esto como Hobby vale, pero a efectos prácticos es una ruina energética.
No vale poner un ventilador , ni radiador sobredimensionado en la cara caliente, esto apenas hace nada. 
O se refrigera por agua fría, o si no es así, ni molestarse.
Ahora mismo tengo solo en diseño un enfriador de 900 W de peltier pero con 10 células de 90W, porque al final :cabezon: he tenido que morir al palo del sistema de multicelulas, porque es mas fácil alimentar 10x 90W  que una de 500W


----------



## carsi184

Hola Tachenk, que interesante todo eso q*ue* dices, cuando hablas de 10 celdas de 90w, te refieres a consumo o a poder frigorífico?, de todas formas al hacer enfriamiento de la cara caliente con agua , casi hablamos de COP=1, asi q*ue* seria lo mismo, ahora bien quiero regresar contigo sobre el tema de disminuir la potencia a suministrar , a costa de utilizar mas modulos, asi q*ue* te propongo que implementes un enfriador con el doble de modulos para q*ue* subas el COP , al trabajarlos a la mitad de 12v , como estoy intentando en autos, mi voltaje de referencia es 12v , y al poner de a dos los modulos en serie, se garantiza q*ue* en cada uno caiga aproximadamente unos 6v , y si te fijas en las curvas de rendimiento, q*ue* mas tarde te publicare por aqui tambien,el COP sube sobre 1,3, si a esto trataras de implementar el sistema de aislamiento termico en sentido del flujo, q*ue* luego lo buscare en una patente muy interesante q*ue* encontre, esto garantizaria, al menos un 50% mas del mejor COP teorico de los sistemas clasisco, y de seguro puedes tener un enfriador con un delta T sobre los 20 grados con un COP=1.8 o superior, ya depende de la construccion de los intercambiadores,saludos y sigamos intercambiando, en esto hay mucha tela por donde cortar.

Olvidaba decirte , q*ue* es mejor emplear mas modulos , no solo por el hecho de que los precios estan bajando, sino q*ue* puedes comprar por paquetes de a 10 unidades en Ebay y te sale un poquito mas barato, ademas , al querer utilizar una sola celda de 500w, es casi imposible , retirar todo el calor de la cara caliente en tan poca area por lo metodos conocidos, sin embargo si utilizas muchas unidades distribuyes el calor a retirar y el delta T de las caras no sube tanto , por eso las trabajarias con mejor rendimeinto.Recuerda q*ue* si la celda disipa 500w , adicionale los 500w que quieres bombear y retirar 1kw de un area de 60mmx60mm, es casi imposible q*ue* suba la temperatura de la cara caliente , si sube deltaT , se pierde la eficiencia.
Saludos

Mira la imagen q*ue* te adjunto, esto es el intercambiador base del climatizador q*ue* los americanos estan probando para climatizacion localizada, despues de algunas cuentas , comprobe q*ue* utilizan 16 modulos para obtener 400w de refrigeracion pero a un cop=1,3. La economia es importante , en este ejemplo es liquido aire, mas la climatizacion de los asientos, pueden condicionar el ambiente del chofer del auto con solo 600 ó 700w , si tenemos en cuenta q*ue* el 70% de las veces los autos viajan solo con el chofer , esto es un ahorro significativo en combustible, y claro en contaminacion, un aire acondicionado de auto consume para enfriar cabina completa sobre los 3,5kw(aunque este sobredimensionado), esto es una tonelada.El intercambiador q*ue* estoy probando es liquido-liquido , con aislamiento termico para subir COP, mis prioridades son el consumo y no el numero de modulos.Claro q*ue* en aplicacione pequeñas, 100w , se puede hacer con un par de modulos , pero si queremos 2kw, se habla de palabras mayores.


----------



## luiscedillo80

que tal buen dia, yo tambien pensaba hacer un sistema de refrigeracion para el auto bueno primero lo pense con una nevera hielo y ductos. he leido todas sus respuestas y se que no es viable la celula ya que se necesita muchas celdas y enfriar la celda pero vamos yo pensaba que con la celda en su parte fria este a 5 grados y conectarlo al ducto del aire del carro para que de un aire fresco es posible? no trato de enfriar todo el carro solo que de los ductos salga aire fresco se puede? como puedo aislar eficientemente las dos caras? saludos cordiales


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Mensajes temporales , ambos . . .*

Sería lo mismo que pretender refrigerar tu casa con un cubito de hielo . . . 







quizás logres bajar la temperatura en una milésima de grado 

Si aislas ambas caras de la Peltier = destrucción asegurada


----------



## Tachenk

Necesitarias meter una Peltier de 500 W. o muchas de 90 W, que son las mas baratas, y solo notarias que sale aire fresco justo en la rejillla, sin mas...esto son 30 o 40A , igual se te cala el coche..  
Para enfriar la cara caliente necesitarias un radiador por agua tan grande como el del coche con su bloque correspondiente y una bomba claro.


----------



## Scooter

Es que volvemos a lo mismo, una cosa es el potencial y otra la potencia.
El potencial térmico es la temperatura, de nada me sirve tener algo a mil grados, eso no indica nada: con la llama de una cerilla NO se calienta una casa porque la potencia es ínfima.

Lo mismo con el potencial eléctrico: si tengo 1000V no significa que eso "mueva" o "caliente" mucho; si solo dispongo de unos pocos mA no tendré potencia.


----------



## ea3glb

Pues disculpa

Saludos
Packo


----------



## aquileslor

Los posts siempre se van a cualquier lado cuando la pregunta es imposible de contestar bien por lo débil de la explicación de lo deseado.
Quiero decir someramente que las llamadas celdas peltier son elementos magníficos cuando uno sabe usarlas y sabe lo que quiere. Yo les agradezco porque me han resuelto muchos problemas puntuales en aparatos científicos. Pero no se puede generalizar y el ejemplo que ha dado alguno de la cerilla ( no se si en este post, no tengo ganas de leerlo de nuevo) es contundente. Una cerilla la muchísimo calos, pero de muy poca cantidad. Lo mismo los peltier, dan muchísimo frío ( he llegado a 50 grados bajo cero e intento llegar a menos de 60) pero muy poca cantidad. Por favor, los que quieran refrigerar ambientes o heladeras, olvídense y no nos hacen trabajar en contestar inútilmente.


----------



## yosimiro

luiscedillo80 dijo:


> yo pensaba que con la celda en su parte fria este a 5 grados y _conectarlo al ducto del aire del carro para que de un aire fresco_ es posible? no trato de enfriar todo el carro solo que de los ductos salga aire fresco se puede? como puedo aislar eficientemente las dos caras? saludos cordiales



En cuanto a "*el aire que pasa por los ductos*".
No se tiene en cuenta eso,*"que el aire pasa"*, y si el aire pasa, no es un volumen determinado, *sino un caudal.*

Entonces, no todo el aire toma contacto con la celda, solo una lámina de espesor molecular, lo que sería una fracción ínfima del volumen total de aire que circula por el ducto.

Encima, ese contacto solo se produce en una fracción de segundo, o sea un instante.

Y si se dice que determinada cantidad de aire se enfría en determinados minutos (u horas), no se puede pretender que una mayor cantidad(un caudal), se enfríe instantaneamente.

Y para empeorarlo, si la celda enfría el aire...., el aire, por el hecho de estar renovándose continuamente, calienta la celda, .......así que.....


..............................................................................................................................

Para evitar que se repitan estas preguntas, y de hecho, hay al menos un post que comienza mas o menos así "he decidido hacer este tutorial, para evitar que se sigan repitiendo preguntas como........"

Los que tienen más experiencia en el tema, pudieran aportar algunas pautas, como por ejemplo la relación entre la potencia de la celda, y su capacidad térmica, en relación con el volumen.

Solo por dar un ejemplo.
Si alguien dice, que luego de mucho esfuerzo, consiguió:
1 en un tiempo determinado, (cantidad de minutos u horas)
2 bajar hasta los 8 grados, 
3 un volumen de 50 cc de aire, 
4 utilizando además tales recursos para enfriar la parte caliente, etc.

Será muy dificil que otro pretenda enfriar 100 cc, a 5 grados, en ese mismo tiempo, con esa misma celda, y esos mismos recursos..

Salvo que no haya leido el post completo. 
Pero eso....
Ya es terreno de moderación.


----------



## pandacba

Lo que nadie habla, es que una cosa es la cantidad de calor o la cantidad de frio, para este caso, uno se espresa en kilocalorias y el otro en kilofrigorias(calorias y frigorias por sus unidades) es decir que interviene la masa del elemento a enfriar en nuestro caso el aire es decir se haba de los cuantos de energiia sin entar en las definiciones precisas, al que le guste busque cualquier libro de termodinámica...
Cuando se quiere calentar o enfriar un cuerpo hay que tener en cuenta su peso para determinar la cantidad de enegia necesaria para enfriarlo o calentarlo hasta x temp, todo eso se calcula, es un tema apasionante y muy interesante
En el ambiot industrial se utilizan a menudo


----------



## Scooter

Bueno, claro aparte de la masa hace falta saber el caudal másico, pero también la temperatura del entorno, los coeficientes de transmisión...
Si la cosa fuera 1W 1°  y 3W 3° etc. No habría una ciencia llamada termodinámica etc.
Si un curso de frío dura mil horas no es porque los profesores son inútiles y los estudiantes torpes, es porque mas o menos hacen falta mil horas para controlar el tema. No un minuto leyendo un post.

El otro día enredando en el taller de automoción del instituto, leyendo parámetros por el ODB del coche y tal, el aire acondicionado del mío consume en funcionamiento, no recuerdo el dato exacto, mil y algo W. El dato tiene bastante sentido; para el salón de mi casa consume dos mil y pico el volumen es muchísimo mayor pero el aislamiento también, y yo no aparcó el salón de mi casa al sol etc.
Así que a lo bruto, a bulto, para enfriar un coche hace falta 1kW. Luego según lo buena que sea la máquina, rendimientos etc, igual son 800W o 1400W. Lo que seguro que no son suficientes son 50W.
Con 50W con suerte bajaremos la temperatura medio grado, por decir algo, así que si afuera hay 40°, dentro del coche con suerte 39°.
Si pones 1000W de paneles peltier irá. Pero habrá que ver como queda eso instalado, por donde sale el calor etc.
Cuando los fabricantes, que no son tontos, ponen un compresor algún motivo habrá.

Por otra parte siempre pensé que aprovechando el calor del tubo de escape se podría poner una máquina de absorción que haría frío "gratis total", ahora que he visto alguna funcionar, ya lo voy entendiendo. 
Nuevamente los fabricantes no son tontos.


----------



## Tachenk

Ponen compresor porque el rendimiento (aun siendo bajo) es infinitamente superior al sistema NP de las peltier, que basicamente es: saco calor, pues consigo frio. 
Si consigues sacar todo el calor de lado caliente, hasta llegar a los 0º F , entonces si que consigues frio...en la cara fria.


----------



## calingf92

Sebastian1989 dijo:


> Hola, actualmente yo estoy usando unos módulos peltier para enfriar o congelar un liquido por lo que creo que te puedo orientar un poco.
> 
> Lo primero que debemos saber es que modulo estas usando para leer su hoja de datos y ver bien sus características eléctricas y térmicas, te dejo un link con varios modelos para ver si identificas el tuyo.
> 
> Lo otro que debes saber es que yo no estoy de acuerdo con los que dicen que hay que alimentarlos con 5V mas o menos ya que yo he trabajado con los peltier modelo tec1-12706, tec1-12709 y tec1-12715 y en todos estos he observado y medido que la diferencia de temperatura máxima se encuentra con la corriente máxima, esto se debe a que el peltier esta siempre absorbiendo calor del aire, te dejo un link a una hoja de datos que tiene algunos gráficos.
> Los tres modelos de peltier que te nombre funcionan a máximo 15.4V pero lógicamente nunca es recomendable acercarse a los limites máximos por lo que yo los alimento con 12V o 13.8V.
> 
> Por ultimo pero no menos importante es el disipador, el disipador tiene que ser capaz de transferir el calor generado por el peltier al aire para que la temperatura de la cara caliente sea la menor posible, para el modelo tec1-12706 te sirve un disipador de pentium 4 pero para los otros necesitas algo mas grande, yo para el tec1-12715 uso este:
> Siempre recuerda poner la pasta térmica entre el modulo peltier y el disipador.
> 
> Una vez que tenga el peltier con un buen disipador y alimentado con el voltaje correcto este empezara a enfriar a lo tonto y dependiendo del modelo podrás obtener obtener varios grados bajo cero.
> 
> Para el control de temperatura habría que saber la precisión que tu necesitas ya que por ejemplo el primer circuito de control de temperatura que hice fue con unos operacionales y un lm35 y para la salida de potencia use un mosfet, este circuito tenia una histeresis de 2°C app. y con un potenciometro ajustaba la temperatura a la que debía llegar. Si necesitas mayor precisión puedes usar un microcontrolador y con una salida PWM tener implementado un PID.
> 
> Espero que algo de esta info. te ayude.



Hola espero que aun sigas vivo y de paso yo tambien  para la presentación de mi proyecto jajaja.
Bueno yo he experimentado con las celdas TEC1-12706 la he alimentado a 12V y he conseguido un máximo (sufriendo) de -10°C.
Pero,aqui viene el pero, mi proyecto me exige trabajar a temperaturas de hasta -30°C pero lo unico que encuentro en el mercado dicho sea de paso en mi pais solo hay el TEC1-12706; Sin embargo he encontrado un TEC1-12715...
MI PREGUNTA ES... a cuantos grados bajo 0 has llegado utilizando este termoeléctrico????


----------



## Scooter

Aisla bien la celda con porexpan, por ejemplo. Y refrijera bien la parte caliente, con agua del grifo, por ejemplo y verás que el salto de temperatura aumenta


----------



## Tachenk

Cuantos grados donde? en la superficie de la Peltier, en el aire que la rodea? en el agua que circula por ella?, dentro de una nevera que quieres enfriar????


----------



## syst3m98

Que tal, quisiera ver si me pudieran resolver unas dudas, eh estado leyendo este post pero no me han resulto la duda, estoy haciendo un proyecto de enfriamiento necesito llegar a 0ºC y uso la celda TEC1-12706 la eh estado alimentando a 5V a 2A y estoy usando un disipador de un CPU AMD y lo mas que logro bajar es a 8ºC y con trabajos eh aislado la parte caliente de la fria y le eh puesto la pasta disipadora , por lo que eh leido se tiene que alimentar a 12V para aumentar la eficiencia pero no se a que amperaje y tambien una duda sera posible alimentarla con una powerbank o una bateria para Laptop?

Como dato adicional quiero hacer este sistema que sea "portable" por eso el uso de las baterias y no considero la idea de usar enfriamiento por agua por lo mismo.


----------



## Scooter

Es que depende de lo que quieras enfriar. Puede que llegues a 5 o puede que no bajes de 10°

Potencia, eficiencia, coeficientes térmicos, calores específicos, masas... Todas esas cosas de la física que lo fastidian todo...

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## syst3m98

Scooter dijo:


> Es que depende de lo que quieras enfriar. Puede que llegues a 5 o puede que no bajes de 10°
> 
> Potencia, eficiencia, coeficientes térmicos, calores específicos, masas... Todas esas cosas de la física que lo fastidian todo...
> 
> Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!




Quiero enfriar un recipiente de acero inoxidable de calibre 26 de 15 x 15 x 9 cm por lo menos que en el interior del recipientw éste a 12 o 14° minimo


----------



## ruben90

Sumerge el disipador de la cara caliente en agua a temperatura ambiente, si es posible agua fría. Verás que la cerámica del lado frío se congela pasado unos segundos. Obvio, tendrás que cambiar el agua cada cierto tiempo ya que se calienta.



Con carga en el lado frío la cosa cambia. Necesitas mantener el lado caliente lo más cercano a la temperatura ambiente para lograr enfriar. Llevo un año con un proyecto de celdas Peltier, ya casi acabo


----------



## syst3m98

ruben90 dijo:


> Sumerge el disipador de la cara caliente en agua a temperatura ambiente, si es posible agua fría. Verás que la cerámica del lado frío se congela pasado unos segundos. Obvio, tendrás que cambiar el agua cada cierto tiempo ya que se calienta.
> 
> 
> 
> Con carga en el lado frío la cosa cambia. Necesitas mantener el lado caliente lo más cercano a la temperatura ambiente para lograr enfriar. Llevo un año con un proyecto de celdas Peltier, ya casi acabo



Y de otra forma crees que se pueda?, por ejemplo utilizando un disipador mas grande?, vi un video de youtube en el cual solo con el cooler para cpu basta para bajar la temperatura a 0° pero no se que voltaje ni amperaje utilizo pero fue la misma peltier


----------



## ruben90

Claro qué si, pero observa que la cara fría está sin carga, solo la cerámica propia del Peltier. Sí o sí, para enfriar aire o agua, necesitas colocar un disipador, plato o algo de metal, preferentemente aluminio, que mantenga el frío un tiempo después de apagar la Peltier. Si solo utilizas la cerámica el equilibrio térmico la pondrá a temperatura ambiente. Es más fácil enfriar un líquido que un gas, debido a la unión entre átomos. Esto lo puedes observar comparando la conductividad térmica entre el agua y el aire.


----------



## Scooter

Temperatura exterior
Contenido del recipiente
Coeficientes térmicos
Si hace viento o no
Masa de la caja de acero

Sin datos no puedes saber que potencia necesitas


Aisla la caja con porexpan, no escatimes aislamiento.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## interhaz

Desde ya pido disculpa si mi pregunta es obvia o está respondida hace mucho,  pedí esta : 
Type number: TEC1-12715
Umax (V): 15.4V
I max (A): 15A
Tmax (degree Celsius): 67
Dimensions: 40mm x 40mm x 3.4mm
Max. power consumption: 231W 

Dice que la temperatura máxima es 67g, (me imagino que es en la parte que se calienta). mi pregunta es ¿tiene algún limite para los grados bajo cero? me refiero que se pueda dañar la peltier.
Gracias.


----------



## ruben90

Obvio si, si llegas al cero absoluto los electrones ya no se mueven. 
Aquí lo que te interesa es observar muy bien las gráficas que proporciona la hoja de datos. Esencialmente ΔTmax y Qmax.


----------



## Scooter

"...67g..." ¿Ahora ma temperatura se mide en gramos? ¡Que anticuado estoy!
 Siempre pensé que eran °C, °F o K.

Lee bien, seguramente dirá que el salto térmico máximo entre caras es de ∆t= 67°C o 67K
Como los potenciales eléctricos siempre es "diferencia de potencial", no potencial absoluto.
/Modo tiquismiquis


A ver, ese es el máximo salto teórico en las condiciones adecuadas. Pero es que seguimos sin saber en que condiciones estás.

Dice que 231W eléctricos , pero tampoco sabemos la potencia frigorífica de la celda peltier, o la eficiencia.

Ejemplo eléctrico: si tienes una Dinamo de 6V, dará esa diferencia de potencial con la carga adecuada o en vacío. Obviamente si cortocircuitas la salida o pones una carga de un consumo bestial , la empujas despacio etc, no dará 6V.

La peltier lo mismo, da una diferencia de potencial térmico de 67°C pero si le pones demasiada carga (disipa mucho) o la "empujas poco" en lugar de 15V pones 5V, no enfrías bien la cara caliente etc etc en lugar de 67 da ∆t= 20°C osea que en el aire hay 25 y en la caja 5°C , lo que te pasa a ti.
Como no sabemos la temperatura ambiente ni nada más, pues nos lo pasamos en grande discutiendo, pero seguimos dándole vueltas a lo mismo. Necesitas mas potencia pero no sabemos cuanta.

Opción A) calcular todo eso de las calorías, saltos térmicos, calores especificos, coeficientes de transmisión. y puñetas de esas que no nos gustan. Es gratis

Opción B) comprar cien peltiers e ir poniendo hasta que cumpla la temperatura. Si no llega comprar otras cien... Es más distraído pero es más caro.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## Tachenk

interhaz dijo:


> Desde ya pido disculpa si mi pregunta es obvia o está respondida hace mucho,  pedí esta :
> Type number: TEC1-12715
> Umax (V): 15.4V
> I max (A): 15A
> Tmax (degree Celsius): 67
> Dimensions: 40mm x 40mm x 3.4mm
> Max. power consumption: 231W
> 
> Dice que la temperatura máxima es 67g, (me imagino que es en la parte que se calienta). mi pregunta es ¿tiene algún limite para los grados bajo cero? me refiero que se pueda dañar la peltier.
> Gracias.



Eso ya lo explique unos post mas arriba, solo hay que leer. y en la Celula ya te lo indica todo.



Por otro lado, eso mismo que quieres tu, ya lo venden  hecho, llegar y enchufar a la red, por 25€, en $ mejicanos, ya no se. Se llaman fuentes de agua fria termoelectricas...Es lo mas eficiciente, dentro de lo que cabe....para beber un vaso de agua fria, cada media hora, no mas...
La opción "B" de Scooter es la mas fácil, así hasta que salte el limitador de casa, "plomos" que llamáis por ahí...


----------



## interhaz

La verdad no pregunté para entrar en discusiones ni para que me lean la mente. Pregunté porque me parecen interesantes y quiero probarla con un par de cooler, esperando no pasarme de limites y quemarla. 



Acá está la pagina de donde saqué la información, por ser algo chino no me voy directamente al datasheet. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TEC1-12715-...589720?hash=item3f56f13bd8:g:v50AAOSwr41XIY5U


----------



## syst3m98

Eh encontrado el voltaje y amperaje ideal para llegar a los 0ºC pero el cooler que estoy usando no disipa esos 52W que genera, algun buen cooler que me recomienden que si los pueda disipar?. No quiero usar enfriamiento por agua.


----------



## ea3glb

Interesante hilo.
Para el descanso de muchos y satisfacer la curiosidad de otros lectores de este hilo, he descubierto una *página web CON CALCULADORA DE “PELTIERRES*” que además tiene muy buena información sobre todas las existente, tablas de comportamiento, así como los productos que comercializa, etc., aconsejando en cada caso el modelo a usar, y es ahí donde alguno se dará cuenta de algún disparate que otro (como lo de los gramos ja ja ) que se han leído por aquí *pretendiendo que una peltier sea la gran panacea* e incluso proponiendo indirectamente la substitución de los compresores de tornillo o las centrales de amoniaco, ¡¡ Qué tontos son los de la Westinghouse montando compresores en sus “federicos” existiendo las Peltier !!

Muy peculiar es que SOLO llegan a refrigerar líquido con una aportación de 184 vatios (158,24 Kcal/h), y a efectos comparativos viene a ser una tercera parte de lo que puede rendir un compresor frigorífico de un (como les dicen por ahí) “Friger” pequeño doméstico.

Ya que en este caso, como os han dicho, *es tanto o más importante el cálculo de potencia frigorífica que el no menos importante cálculo eléctrico*, os adelanto que como unidades de conversión para acceder a la tabla de cálculo de la que os doy enlace *(AQUÍ)*/, el 1W térmico es igual a 0.86 Frigorías, siendo la “antigua frigoría” la inversa de la actualmente denominada Caloría. Por lo que una Caloría son 1,1628 Watts.
El problema que alguno va a encontrar es *¿cuantos Watts TERMICOS (ó frigorías) necesitará para refrigerar lo que pretende CON CARGA?* pero esa es otra canción... 

Estos son los *modelos *que hay:*AQUÍ el ENLACE*

Si importante es la *carga *para esos cálculos (producto a refrigerar), importante es el *aislamiento *(que los hay de diferentes densidades, y por favor no confundir densidad con grosor), importante también es la *temperatura ambiente y la temperatura de entrada del producto*, también hay que tener en cuenta el *servicio*. 

Tratándose de Peltier, *esos cálculos térmicos se multiplican por dos, ya que hay que hacerlo con el disipador de calor* teniendo en cuenta otros factores diferentes al de enfriamiento. Pero hasta aquí voy a llegar que para eso hay foros de refrigeración, y no quiero montar un *OFF Topic* aunque tal vez viene al caso llegando a absorber lo que no debe.

Hace ya años (más de 20) hice mis pinitos con "Peltierres" aplicándolas a una placa fría. En medio de las pruebas, y sin concluir, llegó un receptáculo para caviar para unos clientes que decíanse “Persas” (políticamente ahora son Iraníes aunque les pese... y a mí), entre el consumo, rentabilidad, costos de fabricación y sobre todo la molestia que provocaba la disipación del aire caliente, todo quedo en el almacén de I+D, y ahí sigue criando polvo.

Las actuales Peltier son para lo que son, *queda mucha tecnología, tiempo (años) y dinero a invertir*, tal vez en un futuro algún iluminado consiga mejor rendimiento, entonces ... Dios dirá.

Con el módulo de la foto consiguen *189 vatios térmicos*, alimentado a 48 VDC… luego adáptalo sin haber calculado nada térmicamente, etc… y que además no te sirva, porque *cuesta “SOLO”… 919$ *

Si las proporciones no alcanzáis a tenerlas con la foto, *mide 259x176* (casi una hoja de papel A4) y el fondo es para asustarse...

El enlace al *PDF técnico* lo tenéis en la foto






Saludos


<<Enviado desde la lavadora en el momento del centrifugado>>


----------



## Scooter

Menos mal que alguien habla con conocimiento de causa.

Es muy común que la gente pida la equivalencia directa °C - V de alimentación tanto para calentar con una resistencia, como para enfriar y eso no va así. Falta todo lo demás del cálculo térmico que es imprescindible aunque no nos guste a los eléctricos.
Tampoco vale el _"así experimento y aprendo"_ porque dar palos de ciego, no es experimentar. Experimentar es que uno calcula todo el lío de cargas y coeficientes térmicos y estima que con un equipo estará a tantos grados en tantas horas, luego lo monta y verifica si se cumple. Montar un _loqueseasinpensaraberquepasa_ no es experimentar, es dar palos de ciego a ver si suena la flauta.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## ea3glb

*Scooter*, siempre he pensado que *el “EFECTO PELTIER” no es el que conocemos físicamente* y el que dan estas células ó celdas, realmente el citado efecto es el que causa en las personas que con ansias de “hacer” al conocer su funcionamiento se estrellan como hice yo hace 20 años pagando los componentes a precio de oro en aquel entonces y con menos calidad de los de hoy. (hay varios hilos en este foro que lo confirman).

No deja de ser menos *curioso que el “efecto Resistencia” no se dé del mismo modo*, a nadie se le ocurriría coger una resistencia de 1 Ω 5W cerámica y usarla como calefactora para fabricar un horno ó pretender caldear la habitación en invierno. Eso siempre ha estado más claro ya que sabemos hasta donde alcanzan térmicamente esos 5W de disipación por experiencia. Muy posiblemente, asumiendo nuestra parte de culpa como consumidores y no querer informarnos más allá de lo que nos interesa, *parte de la culpa del asunto Peltier la tengan los vendedores que no especifican correctamente estos componentes* como debieran ya que al igual que un compresor frigorífico tiende a una diferencia de capacidad de producción frigorífica dependiendo de la temperatura de expansión y de condensación, *una célula Peltier, su aportación en W térmicos, va a la baja cuanta menos temperatura queramos conseguir*, y comparativamente la condensación vendría a ser la disipación de la parte caliente de la Peltier y el dT al que lleguemos entre las dos caras.

Aquí tenemos* un vendedor con una fotografía engañosa (sutilmente dice que consigue -3,6ºC)* y es esto lo que provoca que se pueda llegar a la situación que hemos visto en este hilo por varios que han descubierto “el Mana” de la refrigeración con las Peltier, como si la comunidad de frigoristas mundial fuesen unos pipiolos.





Evidentemente este vendedor vende Peltier, y si quieres más información de la que da, da solo la justa y necesaria, para eso existen los Datasheet, pero si todos hacen como “*interhaz*”, que compra el modelo *TEC1-12715* y pasa de la información que hay aquí, puesss…, aunque también es cierto que cada cual, con su tiempo y dinero puede hacer lo que le de la gana. Hasta ahora existían los quema transistores, ahora con ebay la plaga se ha extendido a quema-Peltierres, esperemos que la cosa no transcienda en pruebas con *PLUTONIO*, que entonces ríete del “calentamiento global”.





Repasemos los *detalles de construcción del módulo comercial* de la foto anterior, que los hay de interesantes, que de lo comercial (y de la competencia) también se aprende y se perfecciona, sin entrar en la parte técnica, ni eléctrica, ni térmica, pasamos al *estudio del aire (ventilación forzada y canalizada)*, también muy a tener en cuenta no sea que nos pase como al ingeniero del aeropuerto de Berlín que se le atribuía una extracción de humos aspirando por el suelo, que luego quedo en un no pero casi.




Quiero remarcar *dos (2) puntos constructivos*, sobre todo para los que calculan a ojo la potencia térmica de las Peltiers, tras quedar claro que “el módulo” mide aproximadamente lo que un DIN A4.

*1-*El primero es las *medida de los ventiladores*, si hay una cota de 135, y el ventilador de la parte refrigerada de las Peltier es un poco más pequeño que esa cota, es de fácil presumir que ese ventilador es uno estándar de 120 x 120. Asi como el de la parte caliente, con casi toda la seguridad es de 150x150 con el doble de altura, y por lo tanto la pala también lo es. Todo ello *conlleva a un mayor caudal*, y de ahí debiéramos de ir al “data” de los ventiladores a ver que nos diría el fabricante con respecto a los m³/h para poder hacer números concretos.

*2-*Los disipadores, ¿hay diferencia notable entre el caliente y el refrigerado, verdad?, casi me atrevería a decir que hay casi una tercera parte de superficie de aluminio más en la Hot.
Pero *más importante es EL BAFLE que montan cegando los disipadores *para que no trabaje solo la zona donde está situado el ventilador de no existir este. *Esta CANALIZACION de aire aumenta el rendimiento de disipación* que aplicando el caudal de antes, posiblemente *duplique o triplique la capacidad disipadora del aluminio* trabajando en estático, se tendría que coger la calculadora.

Y solo a simple vista … *¿verdad que es evidente que la zona Hot requiere mucha más disipación?*, y eso que no entramos en cálculos ni en la cantidad de células Peltier que hay ahí dentro, ¿verdad?

Más importante y de eso no dicen nada porque cae por su peso, es que la parte caliente disperse el aire caliente saliente, que no se reitere la salida con la entrada, formando un bucle, al estar encajonada... el módulo se muere al poco.

*Sinceramente y como crítica al producto*, tal vez es que no lo he visto ni físicamente o en las especificaciones técnicas. *Hecho a faltar el “Clixon”, el elemento térmico de seguridad *mecánica (termostato mecánico) que desactive la alimentación en el caso de que la zona Hot alcance +/- 80ºC ó los 90.

*Comparativa para neófitos en asuntos térmicos*, se necesitarían tres módulos (muy justitos) de estos para tener una nevera (Friger) doméstico, solo la parte de temperatura positiva, nada de congelador.

Si a esos 900$x3 le sumamos, chasis calorifugado con herrajes, control termostático, fuente de alimentación para esa BURRADA DE CONSUMO a esa tensión, nos sale más a cuenta darle la tarjeta Visa a la señora y dejarla una mañana en tienda de Cristian Dioor.

Saludos

(a lo Scooter) <<Enviado desde la lavadora durante el programa de centrifugado>>


----------



## Scooter

No te creas, no que cabezones que quieren calentar un hangar con una resistencia de 1W y una pila de petaca hay. Eso si, le ponen control por PWM para ajustar la temperatura "porsofguar".

Es lo de siempre, confundir la potencia con el potencial. Ejemplo absurdo.
Yo tengo un generador de gasolina de 230V ergo voy a conectar toda la ciudad de Alicante, que va a 230V, a él. Ya está bien de que las compañías eléctricas nos roben...Pues CASI me funciona. En vacío todo va bien, pero al conectar se para el motor sin motivo alguno, por favor dígame modelos de bujías porque parece que falla el encendido y por eso se para...


Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## ruben90

Hola, estoy por terminar mi proyecto de grado y mi asesora me sugirió agregar un pequeño análisis, pero es la primera vez que lo hago (termodinámica) y tengo dudas, el resultado se me hace muy pequeño, cualquier comentario o sugerencia es bien recibido,

ver archivo word:
https://1drv.ms/w/s!AnnjGfIgT6pQgjDWdXqNz7Q1M82F


----------



## Scooter

Muy buen aporte ruben90


----------



## ruben90

Scooter dijo:


> Muy buen aporte ruben90



 3 días sin dormir para realizar ese pequeño análisis, pero el resultado no me me satisface, aunque ya revise el libro y mis cálculos como 20 veces. Ahí si alguien encuentra un error o algo, por favor, sera bien recibido.  Seguiré estudiando...


----------



## Eduardo

ruben90 dijo:


> 3 días sin dormir para realizar ese pequeño análisis, pero el resultado no me me satisface, aunque ya revise el libro y mis cálculos como 20 veces. Ahí si alguien encuentra un error o algo, por favor, sera bien recibido.  Seguiré estudiando...



Sin haber revisado tus cálculos o lo correcto de las fórmulas (tarea bastante pesada) el resultado final es totalmente razonable.

Si tenés un depósito chico y bien aislado las pérdidas son bajas ==> mantenerlo frío requiere poca energía (pensá en cuanto te dura el agua en un buen termo).

Claro que vos estás calculando *solo las pérdidas*, es decir, esto vale una vez estabilizada la temperatura, que si llenás por completo el depósito con algo a temperatura ambiente va a demorar un siglo hasta llegar a los 16°.
Durante ese período vas a necesitar potencias mucho mayores para un tiempo de enfriado razonable. 
Esto no representa problema, porque como supongo que sensás la temperatura interior y tenés un circuito de control, naturalmente será así.


----------



## ruben90

Gracias por tomarte el tiempo para contestar Eduardo, yo pensé que estaba calculando la potencia a vencer por la celda termoeléctrica, con razón no me daban los cálculos por mas que le di vueltas y re-leí. Como me guié de una tesis y a el si le daban los cálculos. Comparando las formular que ahí vienen con las de mi libro, una que otra no concuerdan y mezcla magnitudes, mejor me guió del libro.

La carga total a vencer, según acabo de leer, es la energía que necesito para bajar un solo grado, y viene determinado por la formula,



		Código:
	

Q = m * cp * (t2-t1)


Probare haber que resulta, porque esta parte del analisis me tiene "atorado", saludos.


----------



## Eduardo

Esa fórmula te da la energía necesaria para llevar una masa m de una tenperatura t2 a t1.

Es útil para dimensionar, porque no es lo mismo enfriar 3litros de agua que un sobre con vacunas. 
El inconveniente está en que si dentro del depósito no hay circulación forzada es imposible dar precisiones sobre el tiempo de enfriado real *de la muestra*.
Ni hablar si metés agua caliente y te pasa el efecto Mpemba 

Lo que podés hacer es estimar idealmente un tiempo para una carga equivalente a digamos 1L de agua y una corriente máxima en la celda, limitada por la alimentación y la extracción del calor, ya que puede no tener sentido usar corrientes grandes y que se forme hielo en una cara de la celda.  Si es aceptable ==> Tudo bem.

Por ejemplo, si tengo 1L de agua a 30° y lo quiero llevar a 16° son 4186*(30-16) = 58600 Joules.
Lo máximo que evacúa esa celda es 50W, así que idealmente va a demorar 58600/50 ≈ 20minutos.   Después para mantenerla con 1W es suficiente.
Obviamente esto es en el caso ideal, en la realidad hay que multiplicar x2  la peor estimación


----------



## ruben90

molestando otra vez, siguiendo la formula anterior:


		Código:
	

Q = m * cp * (t2 - t1),
Q = 0.0032 kg * 1.0065 kJ/kg-K * (299.15K - 289.15K)

la potencia que necesito es  32.41 J, lo que implica que con 1 seg. a esa potencia lograría mi cometido pero las pruebas marcan otra cosa. Según mis mediciones, tarda mas de 1 segundo para alcanzar los 16 grados  rayos


----------



## Eduardo

Vos estás calculando la energía a extraer para bajar 10° la temperatura, eso está ok. 

Para estimar el tiempo supongo que te fijaste en el datasheet de la celda y seguramente que el tiempo va a ser muy corto dada la poca masa de la muestra. 
Pero al ser un tiempo tan breve influye a lo bestia la resistencia térmica entre la muestra y  celda. Hasta la ubicación  del sensor de temperatura influye.
Una manera de ver esto es usar temporalmente dos sensores, uno sobre la muestra y otro sobre la celda.

Ese cálculo sería válido si se pudiera despreciar la resistencia térmica. Eso pasaría si la muestra fuera una película delgada sobre la celda (imposible) o el tiempo fuese lo suficientemente largo.

-----------------------------

 ¿Qué le pasan a los avatares?

-----------------------------

 Ya se que pasaba.


----------



## ruben90

Entiendo. Decidí no matarme la cabeza y reducir el análisis, como tengo gráficos del comportamiento real del sistema, tomados por un DAQ (que yo hice ), solo colocare el análisis de la potencia necesaria para mantener la temperatura dentro del deposito, la cual ya hice. Gracias por tu ayuda Eduardo.

/********/

Qu3 onda con las fotos de perfil?


----------



## Eduardo

ruben90 dijo:


> Entiendo, no me voy a matar la cabeza y pasare al análisis del agua, se me hará mas sencillo debido al comportamiento de esta. Agregare el análisis del aire pero comentando sobre todo ello que comentaste, resistencia del aire, comportamiento del fluido dentro un recipiente cerrado, etc. Si logro buenos resultados  los posteo despumes por si alguien los necesita. Saludos y gracias Eduardo.



Unos comentarios que me había olvidado.

- En el último cálculo la masa era tan chica que creo que iba a necesitarse mas energía para enfriar el disipador inteno que para la muestra.

- Controlar un enfriamiento/calentamiento rápido puede dar dolores de cabeza debido a que la temperatura varía mucho en función de la posición y en general la muestra y su entorno tienen mala conductividad térmica.  
Para mejorar esto se suele usar un agitador interno. Como es una complicación importante se lo usa solo si es necesario.

- En el trabajo que estás haciendo tiene sentido hacer el cálculo de estimación de pérdidas y calor extraido para dimensionar, algo que ya hiciste con la salvedad que la masa a enfriar es todo lo que hay dentro (disipador,paredes...), no solo la muestra. 
No tiene sentido un análisis teórico del tiempo de enfriamiento por la incertidumbre de los parámetros que intervienen --> Eso es experimental.

-  Además ¿Es necesario un enfriamiento en segundos?


----------



## ruben90

> Además ¿Es necesario un enfriamiento en segundos?



Claro que no, el proyecto trata sobre la utilización de enfriamiento termoeléctrico como alternativa para sistemas de compresión. En fin, el proyecto ya lo entregue. El proyecto enfría 750ml de agua (3 porciones) en menos de 30 minutos en condiciones moderadas (Ta<30ºC), poca cosa para los enfriadores por compresión . El chiste de mi proyecto es que el sistema utiliza las celdas termoeléctricas y un sistema de filtros (que duran unos 6 meses con uso moderado) para abastecer de agua "bebible" a los alumnos, y junto con el sistema de control de temperatura y nivel, lo aceptaron.

Mi asesora me sugirió agregar un análisis térmico del sistema y como no se nada avanzado de termodinámica eso me ha consumido el tiempo (leer libros y más) . Todo lo demás como programación, el sistema de control, la adquisición de datos, el sistema de filtrado ya esta hecho, solo esta parte me ha detenido.

Como dije, volveré a realizar el análisis tomando en cuenta lo que mencionas (la masa del disipador lado frió y las paredes del deposito. Espero que sea suficiente para mi asesora, saludos y gracias.


----------



## ruben90

Hola de nuevo, realice otros cálculos, el flujo de calor a vencer por la celda Peltier serian unos 3.65W, obviamente alcanzada la temperatura deseada. Mi pregunta es, dicha potencia la puedo tomar como eléctrica para determinar la tensión y corrientes necesarios por la Peltier, osea:


		Código:
	

V=√(3.65W)(2.64Ω)=3.1V

O debo tomar en cuenta otras variables?. Tengo entendido que la potencia disipada, *Qc*, es igual a la potencia eléctrica mas la potencia de absorción, *Qa*, osea:


		Código:
	

Qc=(V x I) + Qa

Pero no se si tomar los 3.65W como Qc o como Qa? Aquí estoy estancado.

Saludos.


*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*

​Bueno, creo a ver encontrado una posible solución. Si tomo *Qtot = Qa*:


		Código:
	

Qa=(β x Tf x I) - [C (Tc-Tf)] - (½ I² R); β=coeficiente de seebeck

Solo hay que despejar la corriente (I).


----------



## Eduardo

ruben90 dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, realice otros cálculos, el flujo de calor a vencer por la celda Peltier serian unos 3.65W, obviamente alcanzada la temperatura deseada. Mi pregunta es, dicha potencia la puedo tomar como eléctrica para determinar la tensión y corrientes necesarios por la Peltier, osea:
> 
> 
> Código:
> 
> 
> V=√(3.65W)(2.64Ω)=3.1V



Nones, esa es la potencia entregada a la celda, donde la mayor parte se va generando calor.



> O debo tomar en cuenta otras variables?. Tengo entendido que la potencia disipada, *Qc*, es igual a la potencia eléctrica mas la potencia de absorción, *Qa*, osea:
> 
> 
> Código:
> 
> 
> Qc=(V x I) + Qa
> 
> Pero no se si tomar los 3.65W como Qc o como Qa? Aquí estoy estancado.



Tenés que fijarte en el datasheet del TEC12706 (¿era esa la celda que usabas?) 
Vas a encontrar gráficas, en general bastante pobres, del Calor_extraído vs Corriente, del Voltaje vs Corriente etc.
Con esas gráficas, de acuerdo a la diferencia de temperatura deseada y el calor a extrar sacás la corriente a aplicar.


----------



## Aronis

Un cordial saludo para todos los miembros de este foro que pasen por este post. Estuve leyendo un poco sobre las celdas peltier y quede muy interesado en su funcionamiento y el motivo de este post es una pequeña instrucción sobre mi proyecto ya que en mi pais es imposible conseguir celular peltier o una fuente adecuada para el funcionamiento de mi proyecto qué consiste en un pequeño refrigerador de h=( 34 cm ); b =(45 cm );a=(21 cm ) que se enfríe preferiblemente a unos -5 grados o lo más bajo que se puede llegar para enfriar gaseosas, jugos y agua un en menor tiempo que un refrigerador. Cómo se me hace difícil conseguir las celdas para hacer mi propia experimentación me gustaría que me indicaran los cálculos que debo de hacer para saber que modelo y cuantas celdas peltier podría usar y luego de ello determinaría la fuente de poder que debo de usar, muchas gracias de ante mano!


----------



## DOSMETROS

El problema lo tenés en que no he visto datasheets de las celdas Peltier , entonces te dan las dimensiones  exteriores , te dan la potencia eléctrica que consumen , te dan hasta que temperaturas máxima y mínima pueden trabajar , *pero no te dan la capacidad frigorífica* , que es exactamente lo que necesitarías para realizar tu cálculo.

Si tuvieras una celda , la podrias montar en un recipiente que contenga un litro de agua de cada lado de la celda , y entonces medirías temperatura antes y luego de 1 minuto o 10 minutos para calcular la capacidad frigorífica.

Con la capacidad frigorífica , es facil calcular que volumen de líquido querés enfriar cuantos grados y en cuanto tiempo ; por pérdidas térmicas y demás , duplicarías esa cifra.

¿ Que es, un trabajo de tesis ?


----------



## Aronis

Es un proyecto para la universidad, pero por lo que veo tendría que aventurarme a comprar una celda para hacer los cálculos o buscar otro proyecto!


----------



## Scooter

De algún modo debería de estar visible la potencia frigorífica, ya sea a través del COP o algo por el estilo.
No tiene sentido que no lo esté.

Otra cosa es que se de por sabido que las peltier tienen un COP de 1, 0,5 o lo que sea, que no lo se.
He buscado muy poca información pero me suena recordar que si que estaba ese dato en el catálogo.


Edito:
Si que está el dato y es lo primero de todo que aparece Enlace.

En el primer enlace, el primer PDF en el primer renglón está:

7,6V
8,5A
37W o 41W de frío dependiendo de la temperatura externa etc

COP pésimo; consume casi 65W y saca 37 o 41 de frío. Por eso se usan compresores.


----------



## Aronis

Scooter dijo:


> De algún modo debería de estar visible la potencia frigorífica, ya sea a través del COP o algo por el estilo.
> No tiene sentido que no lo esté.
> 
> Otra cosa es que se de por sabido que las peltier tienen un COP de 1, 0,5 o lo que sea, que no lo se.
> He buscado muy poca información pero me suena recordar que si que estaba ese dato en el catálogo.
> 
> 
> Edito:
> Si que está el dato y es lo primero de todo que aparece
> 
> En el primer enlace, el primer PDF en el primer renglón está:
> 
> 7,6V
> 8,5A
> 37W o 41W de frío dependiendo de la temperatura externa etc
> 
> COP pésimo; consume casi 65W y saca 37 o 41 de frío. Por eso se usan compresores.



Muchas gracias por su aporte revisare el datasheet para ver si con esos datos puedo hacer mis cálculos. tengo otra pregunta, estuve leyendo en un foro y un señor afirma que si llegamos a X temperatura en un espacio cerrado con una celda peltier si se agrega otra celda mas seguiremos obteniendo la misma temperatura solo que en menor tiempo, es esto verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , si en un espacio cerrado  *perfectamente aislado* , llegás a x temperatura , quiere decir que ese es el límite (en temperatura) de la celda en cuestión.

Para mas bajas temperaturas tenés las multilayer :

http://madeenchina.blogspot.com.ar/2012/09/celulas-de-peltier-apiladas-o-multilayer.html


----------



## Scooter

Lo que pasa es que no existe tal espacio, el aislamiento perfecto no existe.


----------



## Tachenk

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , si en un espacio cerrado  *perfectamente aislado* , llegás a x temperatura , quiere decir que ese es el límite (en temperatura) de la celda en cuestión.
> 
> Para mas bajas temperaturas tenés las multilayer :
> 
> http://madeenchina.blogspot.com.ar/2012/09/celulas-de-peltier-apiladas-o-multilayer.html



Buenos días.
Y eso en teoría comercial pura, en la practica no funciona,..bueno si, empleando la mas grande para enfriar la mas pequeña, y así con todas las que pongas..con lo cual si empleando una el rendimientos es paupérrimo, empleando varias según esa disposición, ya se queda a nivel experimento laboratorio, sin mas.
Aun empleando células de igual potencia no se consigue gran cosa, y la disipación en la cara caliente de la célula  que enfría a la otra tiene que triplicarse, osea, olvidarse de la disipación por aire y pasar directamente al bloque de agua.
Quizás en un futuro lejano se fabriquen mas eficientes, porque en los últimos 15  años prácticamente no han mejorado gran cosa..por no decir nada.
Un saludo.


----------

